# Is there a way to connect to tv



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

I received a Onkyo TX 8211 receiver. Is there a way to connect to a Panasonic S2 or G25 tv and blu ray player so that i can get sound from external speakers while watching tv and movies?
This is all foreign to me. Thanks for any help.


http://onkyousa.com/hookup.cfm?new=y&m=TX-8211


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a standard stereo receiver, so you will only get stereo audio but, yes, this can be done. You should connect the HDMI cable from the player to the TV (to get the best quality video). 

For audio, you must connect the analog stereo outputs (left/right RCA jacks) from the player to the CD input on the receiver. This is because the only audio output the TV has is digital and your receiver has no digital inputs.


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for this. Since this is an older receiver would it be best to buy a new home theatre blu-ray Surround Sound System?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tnbug said:


> Thanks for this. Since this is an older receiver would it be best to buy a new home theatre blu-ray Surround Sound System?


Depends. If you are staying at stereo (2.0) and you are happy with the receiver and speakers you have, there is no need. If want to upgrade or if you are going to a 5.1/7.1 setup, then, of course.


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Depends. If you are staying at stereo (2.0) and you are happy with the receiver and speakers you have, there is no need. If want to upgrade or if you are going to a 5.1/7.1 setup, then, of course.


I would like 5 speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tnbug said:


> I would like 5 speakers.


Then a nice 5.1/7.1 AVR with HDMI in/out is a good idea.


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Was thinking about the Panasonic SC-BT730. 
It appears rear speakers are wireless so not sure how good they would sound.
What do you think?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tnbug said:


> Was thinking about the Panasonic SC-BT730.
> It appears rear speakers are wireless so not sure how good they would sound.
> What do you think?


I really have no opinions on HTIBs. I am sure it will work.


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your help.


----------

